# Phone appointment on Tuesday!



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 14, 2020)

I had a text message on Friday to say that I had been booked for a phone appointment with my pump consultant on Tuesday. The time wasn't specified, so I guess I'll have to hang around until it happens.

Hopefully a chance to move forward with possible new pump conversations as my old MM640G went out of warranty in November!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 14, 2020)

Hope you achieve the results you want ie., a new pump


----------



## SueEK (Jun 14, 2020)

Hope all goes well Mike, let us know how you get on x


----------



## stephknits (Jun 14, 2020)

Hope they get the ball rolling for you!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 14, 2020)

I hope it goes well.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hope that it goes well Mike.  Have you decided in your next one, or are you wanting to see them?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 15, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Hope that it goes well Mike.  Have you decided in your next one, or are you wanting to see them?



I will see what the chat is like tomorrow.

Im not 100% in love with any of the current crop tbh, so whichever I pick will be a bit of a Hobson’s choice. I could just wait with the one I have (a friend did that and held on to an out of warranty Veo for about 4 years) but I am mind of ready for a change.

Tandem TSlim is my current pick.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 16, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I will see what the chat is like tomorrow.
> 
> Im not 100% in love with any of the current crop tbh, so whichever I pick will be a bit of a Hobson’s choice. I could just wait with the one I have (a friend did that and held on to an out of warranty Veo for about 4 years) but I am mind of ready for a change.
> 
> Tandem TSlim is my current pick.


It will be interesting to hear what your final decision is.  The options available at our clinic have changed in the past year, dropping Dana, and including an Ypsomed.  

As you say nothing does everything we want, and as you said whatever you choose it is only for four years, (before choosing starts all over again!!)


----------



## Type1London (Jun 16, 2020)

Hope your appointment went well Mike! I didn't know clinics were doing phone appointments, would be interested to hear how you found it.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 16, 2020)

How did your appointment go?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 18, 2020)

Ah well, it was a bit confused in the end. Not someone i had sooken to before - a new registrar possibly - and I was called back a little later to say i had not been on the ‘pump’ list, so would have to have it again!

I did manage to chase up my Libre though. so hopefully that will cone through on prescription at some point.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 18, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah well, it was a bit confused in the end.


What you or the consultant?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 18, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What you or the consultant?



Hehe! Probably both!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 18, 2020)

Type1London said:


> Hope your appointment went well Mike! I didn't know clinics were doing phone appointments, would be interested to hear how you found it.



Yes it will be interesting to see how the second one goes, and whether there can be a bit more detail about the pump switchover process at my hospital (I’ve already been called by the pump manufacturer offering remote switchover training)

As with many recent appointments, much of it seemed to be asking exactly the same checks “So do you know the rules about driving...” And putting ticks in those boxes


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> As with many recent appointments, much of it seemed to be asking exactly the same checks “So do you know the rules about driving...” And putting ticks in those boxes


Aaargh! That’s so frustrating. I had my appointment by telephone, for my recent referral to see if I could be prescribed the Libre. Half an hour on the phone, 25 minutes of it answering just such questions, 'How many units do you take at  breakfast? Can you tell me the rules for driving? How do you treat a Hypo?' and five minutes discussing the Libre, for which they will have to make out a case to go forward to 'The Committee' for approval, no indication of when 'The Committee' might be meeting next.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 18, 2020)

Robin said:


> Aaargh! That’s so frustrating. I had my appointment by telephone, for my recent referral to see if I could be prescribed the Libre. Half an hour on the phone, 25 minutes of it answering just such questions, 'How many units do you take at  breakfast? Can you tell me the rules for driving? How do you treat a Hypo?' and five minutes discussing the Libre, for which they will have to make out a case to go forward to 'The Committee' for approval, no indication of when 'The Committee' might be meeting next.



That is dreadful @Robin (though interestingly they are pretty much exactly the same questions!!)

Plus, as I understand it there is one set of National criteria - no ‘committee‘ decision required. How infuriating for you!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow I have never ever been asked any questions like that. No one ever looks at my pump data I have given up writing down test results as no one has ever asked to see them.
It's basically a nice to see you and see you next year and that's all it is visit.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 18, 2020)

Gosh, we get pump, handset and Libre downloaded at every visit normally, then they can really see how we are doing and offer advice!  We are having a phone consultation tomorrow which will be very odd.  No hba1c as they haven’t sent me a kit to collect a blood sample, we can't download the pump data as we don’t have the right disc, they do want us to upload the Libre data though.  Bit scary as I’ve never tried, but will have a go shortly, it can’t be that difficult! 

Good news though, I’ve just had the dietician on the phone discussing tomorrow's consultation and whether we've done the Libre connection yet. (Her title is dietician but she seems pretty interchangeable with the nurses.). We had a nice chat, and i commented that daughter is due for a new pump next month but I bet that won’t happen.  She said actually it might, they are able to get people into the hospital for pump training which will be with our nurse, and as we are changing onto a completely different system this time it's a good idea to get us up and running in time for daughter to have as much practice as possible before she goes back to school. They have to put it to the CCG this week to apply for the funding and as daughter's hba1c has been pretty stable for most of the time she's been diabetic, it's unlikely that they will object. Then we should be called in for a meeting with the DSN within a few weeks.  So the pump change will hopefully happen pretty much on time, that is exciting!  Although we've had two Combos and they are good pumps so will be a touch of sadness to see them go (from me anyway, I’m a sentimental old idiot!)

Daughter has been doing a lot of online research, and she also favours the T-Slim, second choice Medtronic.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2020)

My phone appointment on the ‘pump list‘ has been rescheduled for 15th July.

*drums fingers...*


----------



## stephknits (Jun 21, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> My phone appointment on the ‘pump list‘ has been rescheduled for 15th July.
> 
> *drums fingers...*


How annoying!


----------

